# Adding Images To My Website?



## Fresh_Society (Apr 18, 2009)

So i finally built my own website from scratch using dreamweaver and some youtube tutorials...whenever i open it it takes long to load i have the files in PNG should they be in JPEG or something else in order to speed up the loading??

my website is havoksociety.com


----------



## BWD (Mar 8, 2009)

Fresh_Society said:


> So i finally built my own website from scratch using dreamweaver and some youtube tutorials...whenever i open it it takes long to load i have the files in PNG should they be in JPEG or something else in order to speed up the loading??
> 
> my website is havoksociety.com


I don t know, I checked your site for you and it loaded real quick for me. And you don t necessarily have that many images on there. But if it worries you, smaller pics will load quicker or you can always set up the code to pre-load image files.


----------



## anprocil (Sep 16, 2009)

anyone ?
____________________

Installing hydronic and electric radiant floor heating systems | Radiant heat cost


----------



## Pwear (Mar 7, 2008)

loads nice and quick for me


----------



## pdpatch (Aug 30, 2009)

How fast a site loads, can be depended on how fast your local internet connection is. 

Also I found that you need to keep images below say 100 kilobits or even less. Most of the time you can get good looking images using 50 to 60 KB jpg images. png images can be twice as large as a jpg image for the same quality.


----------



## ladyumbrella (Aug 25, 2009)

Hey, just had a look at the site there, it seemed to stall for a second before the page loaded but then everything seemed to run smoothly...noticed a few typos in the about section as well - just to let you know..all the best with it...


----------



## miloumlx (Jul 1, 2009)

PNG files are usually heavier than JPEG, which are harder to optimize for the web, unless you've got the latest Photoshop or that you buy a special program. 

Only use PNG when you need a transparency.

I think you should save them as JPEG and optimize them for the web.


----------



## hostingdiva (Mar 31, 2006)

I took a look at your website and it does stall a bit when your images load initially. This is usually a sign that your images are too large. Most designers will splice (i.e., cut) the images into smaller pieces so that they load faster.

You should also convert the images into either the jpg or gif format. These are the standards for the web and you should stick to standards as much as possible. If you don't have a program for conversion - you can get IrfanView here - Working With Website Images - it's freeware that is pretty great 

Finally - gray text on a black background - really? Are you trying to kill my eyes?  If you're going to use black, you need to use light colors for the text - white, yellow, neon green, etc.


----------

